# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Brak mutacji 16 lat

## Vart

Witam.
Mam pewien problem; mam już 16 lat i nadal nie nastąpiła u mnie mutacja głosu. Byłem z tym u lekarza, mówiłem rodzicom i wszyscy mają tą samą odpowiedź: Czekaj. Ile mam jeszcze czekać?? Mam już w końcu 16 lat! Wszyscy których spotka mówią mi że mam dziwny głos i że do mnie nie pasuj.. Nigdy nie nastąpiły u mnie objawy przechodzenia mutacji, nie mam jabłka adam itd. Dlatego to nie może być problem z przejściem na inny głos. Co ciekawe z wyglądu widać u mnie "proces" dojrzewania; mam bardzo dużo włosów na całym ciele, pryszcze itd. 
O co chodzi? Dlaczego jeszcze nie przeszedłem mutacji? Nic nie mogę zrobić normalnie bo zaraz są jakieś komentarze na temat mojego głosu..

----------


## nnn123

Słaby jestem z pediatrii i endokrynologii ale to mi wygląda na zaburzenia hormonalne (np. testosteron albo hormon wzrostu) albo nawet zła dieta/brak ruchu. W każdym razie konsultacja u innego lekarza ew. laryngolog. Być może to też kwestia genetyki. Chorób w podręcznikach nie brakuje a bez badań i dokładnego wywiadu się nie obędzie.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mhm, czyli muszę iść na badani hormonalne? A jak takie badanie wygląda? Jest to zwykłe pobranie krwi?

----------


## nnn123

Tak poziom hormonów w zdecydowanej większości sprawdza się z krwi. Albo skierowanie albo odpłatnie. W razie czego cenniki znajdziesz w internecie. Nie każde laboratorium podaje ceny w internecie ale ceny są porównywalne.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety, badania kosztują bardzo dużo (200zł). Rozmawiałem z ojcem i powiedział żebym sobie nie wymyślał problemów, że nie będzie jechał 80km (najbliższy lekarz u którego mogę sie przebadać) a jak powiedziałem mu cenę to się wściekł.. Lekarz rodzinny mówi: czekać.. co ja mam robić?? Błagam o pomoc!

----------


## nnn123

pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pokwitanie

Według tego powinieneś*poczekać tak z rok lub dwa.

Technicznie rzecz biorąc, odrobinę Ci zazdroszczę stanu rzeczy. Mam 11 lat więcej od Ciebie i nie pamiętam kiedy dokładnie ja to przeżywałem. Jak nie masz innych problemów zdrowotnych to zostaje czekać. A jak są to je leczyć i w każdym razie stosować profilaktykę co by za ileś lat coś innego nie dopadło.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## januszg

idź dobrego laryngologa i niech on się wypowie, to na pewno Cię uspokoi i dowiesz się co robić dalej  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bardzo dziękuje za wszystkie rady.

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie: Które hormony muszę przebadać? Wiadomo że testosteron ale czy coś jeszcze?

----------


## nnn123

Ja tam endokrynologiem nie jestem. W tym momencie nie chce mi się podnieść d..y za książką a tym bardziej grzebać w wrednym internecie.

----------


## januszg

nie wiem, ale sprawdź może klinikę MML, tam znajdziesz naprawdę świetnych specjalistów którzy są w stanie dużo powiedzieć  :Smile:

----------


## nnn123

Reklama grubo nie na miejscu. Napisał przecież że pieniądze mu na drzewie nie rosną. No chyba że za skierowaniem na nfz czy inne cudo.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam 18 lat mutacji jeszcze nie przeszedłem całkowitej , w wieku 17 lat nie miałem wgl dopiero teraz coś zaczyna się , więc musisz poczekać każdy dobrze ci mówi nie wydaj na bzdury takie pieniędzy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak nue xdddddddddddddddddddd

----------

